

Marketing Skills For Startups - weesinator35

I am really interested in working at 20+ person startups. What kind of marketing skills are they looking for? Adwords, SEO, brand development, landing page recs, social media, offline marketing , Marketo, email marketing? Do they look for startup experience or marketing agency experience?
======
andrewhillman
For lack of a better term (because I hate buzz words)... google "growth
hacker" and figure what this means for the company you want to work for and
then think about how you can differentiate yourself from other startup
marketers. Think outside the box but be realistic.

------
covgjai
It depends on what kind of startup it is, B2B/B2C or an agency. When startups
hire a marketer, they/we usually expect you to be jack of all trades and
master of everything in marketing. Apart from what you have mentioned, content
marketing/creation skills are also a nice to have.

------
bliti
Find a business you want to work with.

Analyze their marketing.

Talk to them about their problems.

Offer to help by providing potential solutions.

